# Ich komme nicht auf den Namen!



## justBlu3 (12. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

mir schwirrt die ganze Zeit ein Game im Kopf und ich komme einfach nicht auf den Namen. 
Die keywords, die ich zur Googlesuche genutzt habe, haben mich auch nicht sehr weit gebracht.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar und happy,p wenn jemand von euch drauf kommt.

Also:

Es ist ein 2D Sidescroller ... aber eher eine Art Spielfeld.
Man spiel z.B. 1:1 oder halt mehr. 
Es Gibt einen Ball.
Die Tore sind links und recht. 
Je weiter weg, desto mehr Punkte.

Es gibt eine Twitter Integration - man kann damit das Spiel beeinflussen.
In der Halbzeitpause gibt es Minigames zur Überbrückung.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass der Spielename nur wenig mit dem Spiel selbst zu tun hat und man nur die Abkürzung/Initialien genutzt hat. 
Kann mich da aber irren. 

Außerdem war es XBox  excl.? ... oder auch PS4? 

Ca. 2-3 Jahre alt .

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus und wünsche einen schönen Restsonntag!

VG Blu3


----------



## justBlu3 (12. November 2017)

Nach einer schier endlosen Suche, habe ich es gefunden. 

Es handelte sich um ... oh sorry, Telefon ... muss weg. 


#IDARP


----------

